# TFO Rods



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Last year I broke my Temple Fork rod while salmon fishing in Pulaski, NY. I snagged a tree limb, gave a quick tug to break off... then the entire branch broke off, instead of my line! The branch hit the fast current and instantly SNAP went my rod.

So, I called TFO about their no fault lifetime warranty. No questions asked, send us the rod and we will replace. What a great investment!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

So does a lot of other manufactors but I absolutly dislike TFO rods as they are not very responsive like my Scott, Winston and Echo's.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

tfo has great customer service, and good value in the rods. brian sounds like you have experienced what many others have, and thats why tfo's are so popular. Though on ffdogs note, fishing a sage may spoil you


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't like the weight of my TFO compared to my St Croix, but then again, the st croix costs twice as much so it oughta be a damn sight better, for sure!

Neither has failed me yet, and I can throw pretty good loops with both, all day long. What more could you ask for in a fly rod?


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, I just wanted to share about the great service... it's hard to come by these days! I am rather inexperienced in fly-fishing. The TFO rod works well for me. They also are a nice budget rod. I have used some high-end rods from the guides we go salmon fishing with... I am not good enough to notice a difference. Now, comparing the Orvis or Sage reels to my Bass Pro brand is a completely different story!


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

I am very green at fly fishing. With that being said, I had the opportunity to take a class at Bass Pro. I took a Shakespeare 5/6wt rod purchased from WalMart with me to use for the class. The instructor also supplied outfits to use. The difference between them was astounding . Bass Pro's rods were lighter and more sensitive when it comes to loading. A couple weeks later I purchased a TFO 5wt 9' outfit for myself, thinking that an upgrade from the Hobbs Creek used in class would even be better. So far, I wish I had bought the HC instead because I can't feel the TFO load like the HC. Being new at this, maybe I am doing something wrong, I don't know? Any input would be appreciated....thanks!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

GRD, the TFO is a much faster action rod than a HC. You'll want to use a pretty heavy weight forward line on it at first to help you feel it. An orvis clearwater is an inexpensive line to start with, and it shoots like a rocket and loads incredibly well, and can indeed overpower some rods. Not a TFO though 

Just look over your shoulder and feel for it... you'll get used to it. I sucked at casting mine for a few days of constant fishing after I got it until I got used to the faster rod. Now a 60 ft loop isn't a huge huge deal, even with a big weighted fly  I wouldn't trade it for the world, in that sort of application. 

Also, it helps to have a fairly heavy reel on it (I've got the same rod, pro series, right?) and it'll balance well. Take it to a fly shop and put it together to feel the balance... the last time I bought a reel I spent an hour swinging my rod around in the shop with like 5 different reels on it haha.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I dont buy Asian rods. I recently picked up a Gatti Rod blank, I gotta build it though. 9' 6wt. a replacement for my old Diamondback. 

flyfish dog, have you tried the Helios? Holy Crap. that is one sweet rod, but at $700, I'll repeat: Holy Crap!


----------



## Fly-fish (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a 905 TFO rod that I bought as a package at Cabelas in Wheeling. Its a nice enough rod that doesn't tire me out after 8 hours but it seems a bit whippy compared to the Orvis Henry's Fork that I bought in 89.

Does anyone know if I can change the reel seat from the original carbon to a wood piece?


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Flyfish Dog said:


> So does a lot of other manufactors but I absolutly dislike TFO rods as they are not very responsive like my Scott, Winston and Echo's.


Couldnt agree more.

More people should look at echo's. they are responsive and designed by a world class caster. good stuff there.

although for a beater rod, I do like my tfo finesse. very much a broom stick compared to my G2, but then again thats like comparing a cadillac and an el camino.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Patricio said:


> I dont buy Asian rods. I recently picked up a Gatti Rod blank, I gotta build it though. 9' 6wt. a replacement for my old Diamondback.
> 
> flyfish dog, have you tried the Helios? Holy Crap. that is one sweet rod, but at $700, I'll repeat: Holy Crap!


I've tried the helios and the Sage TCX and found the TCX far the superior.

Not that it matters, it costs more than I have in my bank account right now 

edit: also pretty sure Lefty Kreh is a world class fly caster, and he's on with TFO, sooo... lol.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Pat, played with a 5wt 9' Helios and casted wonderful and it sweet looking rod to boot. Got my eyes on the 5wt switch Helios for next year but wife doesnt quite see eye to eye with me on it yet. But I will vouch for for Echo rods although I had to get over the facts it was made overseas that these rods trully cast so freaking nice! I also picked up a Redington Predator series 6wt last winter while fishing in Florida and got a 7wt Airflo bass taper on it and I can haul out 90 feet with ease but I had already busted it for some unknown reason and sent it back to Sage and they replaced it. Really one of the best deals. I had 1 TFO 8wt TCri and it wasn't worth the TP to wipe my ass.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Clayton said:


> I've tried the helios and the Sage TCX and found the TCX far the superior.
> 
> Not that it matters, it costs more than I have in my bank account right now
> 
> edit: also pretty sure Lefty Kreh is a world class fly caster, and he's on with TFO, sooo... lol.


Only because Lefty's is being paid to endorse his name on the product and does not necessary means he use TFO products. I sure didn't see him using TFO's last time!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I sure would like a 8wgt Helios. Casting all day for Steelhead with my 8wgt wears me out. $750.00 would be a hard sell.
I have a 6wgt, 3wgt, 10wgt TFO. Yyea I would love to have a few $700 rods but for the money TFO is hard to beat.
I have been impressed with the few Sage rods I have fished with.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I got a 5wt tfo pro and it works great in my opinion.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just got back salmon fishing with my TFO pro 9wt throwing sink tips and really ejoyed the rod, worth the price to me.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

bigduck10 said:


> I sure would like a 8wgt Helios. Casting all day for Steelhead with my 8wgt wears me out. $750.00 would be a hard sell.
> I have a 6wgt, 3wgt, 10wgt TFO. Yyea I would love to have a few $700 rods but for the money TFO is hard to beat.
> I have been impressed with the few Sage rods I have fished with.


I fish with 9and 10 wt regularly throwing big flies but you might want to look into a spey or a switch rod which is far easier on your arm and shoulders.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a TFO 8 wt 9 1/2 footer that rocks. I dont use it for steelhead often as it was purchased for Salmon in MI. This rod has held up well under anything i've asked it to do. How many guys take an 8wt and hook tarpon on the fly? My dumb butt did, on accident. Hooked a few and landed one 40lber. 
It is good to know that thier CS is awesome. It is such a good thing to have in business today. Money wise...i'd put it against more expensive rods out their. Just my additions


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

grdhandyman said:


> A couple weeks later I purchased a TFO 5wt 9' outfit for myself, thinking that an upgrade from the Hobbs Creek used in class would even be better. So far, I wish I had bought the HC instead because I can't feel the TFO load like the HC. Being new at this, maybe I am doing something wrong, I don't know? Any input would be appreciated....thanks!


You aren't doing anything wrong. Different rods have different levels of sensitivity. Over time as your casting style develops, you will learn what types of rods match your casting style. Also, as you gain experience using a rod, you will learn to feel it load. Practice in your yard can help with this. When you buy a new rod (I'll bet there are more in your future ), be sure to test it against other rods so you can find a good match for your casting style.



Flyfish Dog said:


> I absolutly dislike TFO rods as they are not very responsive like my Scott, Winston and Echo's.


I also do not like TFO's - I do not like their recovery after a cast....but they are very popular, many people will not buy anything else.



Clayton said:


> I've tried the helios and the Sage TCX and found the TCX far the superior.


I have both (mid-flex 5 wt Helios and a 6 wt TCX) and find them to be quite different. The TCX is very stiff, but extremely responsive. I use it as a streamer rod, but can still feel nibbles from really small fish. Some would also consider the Helios to be stiff, even as a mid-flex rod, but I think it also does well with small dry flies. I use it as a more "all-purpose" 5 wt. They are both wonderful rods.

BTW, grdhandyman: since the TCX is considerably more stiff than my other rods and my casting style is more suited to a softer rod, I had to practice with it to learn how it feels when it loads.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Check the Hydros

Orvis' cheap but still lightweight answer to the Helios.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've heard good things about Echo. But I still will never buy an Asian rod. I think Orvis is coming out with a cheaper line of Helios rods, Helios blanks but the other hardware wont be top notch, but It's going to be a lot cheaper. like someone said the hydros. Last year I cast a Helios, Scott and Sage side by side, the Helios blew away both of them.



BlueDun said:


> You aren't doing anything wrong. Different rods have different levels of sensitivity.
> 
> many people will not buy anything else.


 its long been suspected TFO under weights their rods on purpose. there is NO reason he shouldn't have any sensitivity on a 5wt. even a slow action rod will have some sensitivity. its more like a 7wt labeled as a 5wt in order for the customer to think he can cast better than he really can. 

its like the fat kid mcdonalds syndrome. people who grow up on mcdonalds dont know that there is actual real food out there.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Patricio said:


> I think Orvis is coming out with a cheaper line of Helios rods, Helios blanks but the other hardware wont be top notch, but It's going to be a lot cheaper. like someone said the hydros. Last year I cast a Helios, Scott and Sage side by side, the Helios blew away both of them.


That's right, forgot about that! Here is the link to their marketing info:

http://www.orvis.com/intro.aspx?subject=2211#story1

and some other info:

http://www.midcurrent.com/news/2009/09/zm-new-orvis-hydros-rods-for-2010.html


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I throw in a little more on great casting rods. I have thrown alot of rods, in alot of conditions. I love sages, fits my casting style, scotts are pretty good, winstons are very nice though not my style. echos cast a bit better then tfos, but I still like tfos for the price, the tfo finesse however does rock, I think its the best slow action trout rod for under $200. I do like orvis rods, but I wont buy a helios, actually I like it less than thier power matrix.
in the end, cast a bunch, find what you cast well. I witnessed an amazing caster fishing with an old fenwich glass rod(so jealous), if your good, the rod price and make dont matter that much anymore

when it comes to it however, I like any rod casted with two hands the most


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

riverKing said:


> I throw in a little more on great casting rods. I have thrown alot of rods, in alot of conditions. I love sages, fits my casting style, scotts are pretty good, winstons are very nice though not my style. echos cast a bit better then tfos, but I still like tfos for the price, the tfo finesse however does rock, I think its the best slow action trout rod for under $200. I do like orvis rods, but I wont buy a helios, actually I like it less than thier power matrix.
> in the end, cast a bunch, find what you cast well. I witnessed an amazing caster fishing with an old fenwich glass rod(so jealous), *if your good, the rod price and make dont matter that much anymore*
> 
> when it comes to it however, I like any rod casted with two hands the most


I read a quote in a fly fishing magazine earlier this year, can't recall who it was that said it but I'm paraphrasing here: "any rod that costs over $100 will cast better than 90% of anglers who use it." It was something like that, the percentage may have even been higher than 90.

I have 3 rods now, two St Croix Avid's that I love, and my newest is a cheaper Cabela's Traditional. I have only casted the Traditional in the yard, but it seems like a very good rod for the price. I got this rod as a bass/steelhead rod, it's a 9'6" 7wt, I didn't want to drop a lot of $$$ on it because I wasn't sure how much chroming I would do, and just didn't have an extra $100-200 to spend on a rod right now. So far I like it, I'm hoping to field test her on some lake bass after work next week, so then I'll be able to give a better review.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

riverKing said:


> if your good, the rod price and make dont matter that much anymore


or, it matters more. someone with low casting skills may not be able to tell the difference between lower end rod and higher end rod, but those with more experience can. the rod itself, I think is often a factor in limiting people ability to get better with their casting. 

I would never pay $700 for a rod, and I think they only ask that price because people will pay it. 

I've been using Diamondbacks for a few years now. and I think theyre great rods for the money. and they can now be had for cheap off ebay. but theyre no Helios.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I picked up a Sage Fli 10 wt in MI at Jay's on closeout. The best rods are last years rods. If you watch and wait, you can buy at 50% off or better. I had my heart set on a ross or sage reel, but after some research, I found that a reddington was the same as an Orvis. It was the CD model. Probably not good for salt, but the drag is nice. Here's the kicker, I bought it from sierra trading post for $75. I then picked up an Okuma Sheffield centerpin on clearance and a Shimano Convergence steel head rod. I consider it my reward for shopping the hell out of my sage and being patient. By the way, the wife didn't see it that way!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

TheCream I have that exact size and weight Cabelas Traditional and bought it for the same purpose you did. Gotta say I really do like it. I also just got a float tube and it will work well for that..can carry alot of line and shoots like a cannon the extra length helps with mending. Needs a hefty reel for me to feel a good balance with it.. I also do have an echo 9'8wt that performs very well. Have taken it down to Florida for light salt fishing...I have never tried any of the TFO rods. But they seem to be really popular and some can't say enough good things about them. 
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't think TFO's are bad at all but everyone has their own opinions. ya they are suppose to be a lil easier to cast for beginners but thats a good thing. I can cast mine just as good my 3wt,7wt, and 8wt rods. of course a helios or other top priced rods would blow the tfo pro away but then again the tfo I got only cost $150 dollars and the helios is at least $700. it better cast alot better for $700! $700 and thats just the rod! it better come with a world record steelhead already attached!! haha. I will be the 1st to tell anyone that to flyfish around our lake erie tribs you don't need a $700 rod. a basic $80 cabelas 3 forks rod/reel combo will catch you just as many steelhead. or you can get a lil higher priced rods for $150 or less. its way cheaper and it still will get the job done just as good and they cast just fine. I can cast all the way across the river with everyone of my setups. I say use the extra money to buy leaders and fly tying materials!! by all means if u got the money go for it but if u r a beginner just get a cablelas, tfo or st croix setup.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

capt j-rod said:


> I picked up a Sage Fli 10 wt in MI at Jay's on closeout. The best rods are last years rods. If you watch and wait, you can buy at 50% off or better. I had my heart set on a ross or sage reel, but after some research, I found that a reddington was the same as an Orvis. It was the CD model. Probably not good for salt, but the drag is nice. Here's the kicker, I bought it from sierra trading post for $75. I then picked up an Okuma Sheffield centerpin on clearance and a Shimano Convergence steel head rod. I consider it my reward for shopping the hell out of my sage and being patient. By the way, the wife didn't see it that way!


most my newer rods were bought after the company stopped making them, Diamondback.

as for orvis reels, you can buy a Hardy or BFR reel badged as Orvis off ebay for cheap. an Orvis Battenkill, which IMHO is the best reel ever made for under $200 can be had for under $100. incredible deals. 

tfo aint bad, although I think a better rod can be had for the price. but you need to know what youre looking for before you understand this. BUT, at some point, you'll want to move up. I started with a lower end Eagle Claw back in the early 80's I bought from Kmart. awful rod. to this day I hate that rod. it kept giving me blisters.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Patricio said:


> most my newer rods were bought after the company stopped making them, Diamondback.
> 
> as for orvis reels, you can buy a Hardy or BFR reel badged as Orvis off ebay for cheap. an Orvis Battenkill, which IMHO is the best reel ever made for under $200 can be had for under $100. incredible deals.
> 
> tfo aint bad, although I think a better rod can be had for the price. but you need to know what youre looking for before you understand this. BUT, at some point, you'll want to move up. I started with a lower end Eagle Claw back in the early 80's I bought from Kmart. awful rod. to this day I hate that rod. it kept giving me blisters.


I started with a martin 5/6 wt $20 dollar combo I got off of troutlet. lots of critics told me i made a big mistake. but I have caught plenty of bass,gills and cats and all kinds of stuff and i still own it to this day. it works fine but i don't use it much now. by all means it was very basic rod/real/line leader and flies combo and only has a click system without even drag and it was a lil heavy but it got me started and I never looked back. I have since upgraded to a 8wt cabelas combo and a 5wt tfo pro/orvis and a 3wt bitch creek combo and also a custom 7wt matrix from www.midwestcustomflyrods.com (its actually posted on his site. my rod is the black matrix pictured in the rod gallery) I can also vouch for orvis reels as my custom has a mid arbor battenkill IV on there and my 5 wt tfo has a rocky mountain turbine reel. all are top notch and all have warranties! how can ya go wrong! just my opinion. I have caught plenty of fish on all of my rods and reels and had money left over to order materials and hooks and a vice so I can tie my own flies.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I started with a martin 5/6 wt $20 dollar combo I got off of troutlet. lots of critics told me i made a big mistake..


most of us who started fishing before the 'movie' came out started with cheap gear. theres nothing wrong with it at all. go over to clarks bamboo forum and ask them what they stared with. the fiberglass people still love the old rods. in fact, I myself have bought a couple of glas rods in the past year for small stream trout. the mentality of buying the best stuff first time out is anew one in the fly fishing world I think. and much of it is advertising.

the cheaper rods, which are a slower action are even the best to learn on.


----------

